# Please help! Rehoming feral pigeons



## libabs (Jun 30, 2011)

I am wondering if someone has any suggestions for assisting a friend in re-homing dozens of pigeons he has living in his house (yes, the house he lives in). It is illegal in this town (in New York state)to keep pigeons in any structure, and this situation can't be good for his health. He is devoted to his birds and takes good care of them, but the situation is getting out of control. He has been threatened with being reported if he does not get rid of these pigeons.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What town is he in? Is he replaceing the eggs with wooden ones? That's a place to start...not allowing them to creat any more babies.


----------



## libabs (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sure he knows about preventing future generations, but he must find a place for the current birds right away. I've read the town code which basically states that pigeons cannot be kept in any structure anywhere in the town (no coops, no buildings, etc.). I should clarify that many of these birds were born in captivity having bred from injured or sick birds he took in to care for. I don't believe it was his intent to have all these birds living in his house, but he has a good heart and means well. It's breaking his heart to part with these birds, but something's got to be done to avoid an unpleasant situation with the town officials.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm too far to offer any assistance , but I pray there will be a positive outcome from all this .


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

libabs said:


> It is illegal in this town (in New York state)to keep pigeons in any structure...


....have y'all checked what all applicable actual written laws/codes read ??? 

Or did someone just tell you (or him) this ? Because that sounds awfully odd to me, really....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If there are any birds left that were once feral, then you could possibly integrate them back into the local feral flock. But the captivity born and raised ones will not have the same street smarts.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i pray for him..... i can imagine myself from him it will really be sad to part from them and i will do all i can to be with them


----------



## libabs (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you all for you help. Yes, I have read the local code and it is as I stated. Basically - No pigeons may be kept in any building, structure, etc. anywhere in the town. Period.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder why just pigeons? what about other birds like parakeets and parrots?.. those are pets and so are pigeons.. he can call them rock doves and put a clip on band on their leg, Iam sure he has given them names.. and they are his pets IMO.. I would fight it... If someone found a stray cat and kept her and she had kittens it would be the same thing...just different animals.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

........ in my opinion we should do all we want comfortably inside our property and home as long as it does not get and harm onto others~


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Does he keep them inside his home or outside in a separate building or shed? Sounds like he may be a animal hoarder.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Where in NY? I would be willing to help and if its not to far he can always come and visit them. I live in the country and its not an issue here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh! That is so nice of you Sportster  I hope you are able to help Libabs!


----------

